# Ebay pack saddle



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys I just bought a saddle, panniers, top pack and pad off ebay.....I have been making all my saddles but just could not pass this deal up....the maker is Ridge Walker Pack Systems out of Salmon Idaho....anyone heard of them...says the stuff was used once....don't know but it all looks new any ways payed 86 bucks for it all


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

That's an oldie but a goodie. Ridgewalker was one of the first saddlemakers and did a fabulous job. 

He's been out of business for a long time, don't know if he sold his pattern to anyone or not. $86 was a steal.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is a picture of the items I bought...[attachment=0:lsxsi9rg]saddle.jpg[/attachment:lsxsi9rg]


----------



## smwaldrip (May 6, 2009)

Wow, bright orange (one of my colors) -- that's a nice set, congrats! I'd be interested in how it fits your goats and adjusts....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Susan Waldrip
Enchanted Packgoats
New Mexico


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The Ridgewalker was basically a copy of the original Wind River design by John M. Sounds like you got a a heck of a deal!


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys got the saddle in and had to rush home and try it out, everything fit great.....and everything was in good shape, just need the weather to cool down so the snakes go back in thier holes. oh yeah, they were red and green not blaze orange, oh well,


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

What a great set up and an excellent deal!!! Hoping you get cooler weather soon so you can get out and really test it out.


----------

